# Any advice on primary schools in Sydney?



## willsmom (Oct 3, 2007)

We are from the U.S. moving to Sydney next year with a son in 1st grade. Do you have any advice on which schools in Sydney we should look into? Can an American attend a Sydney public school? Is the American International School a good school. It looks very small.

Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum, and to the Australia forum! I moved your thread because I didn't think you'd get any responses in the Information section, as that is for information about the forum.

Although I'm not Australian, I'm pretty sure you can enroll children from anywhere in the public schools. The American school will be a private school and expensive. Usually these schools are attended by students whose parent's employers are paying the fees.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

willsmom said:


> We are from the U.S. moving to Sydney next year with a son in 1st grade. Do you have any advice on which schools in Sydney we should look into? Can an American attend a Sydney public school? Is the American International School a good school. It looks very small.
> 
> Thanks


Everyone can attend public schools in NSW. However, if you do not have a PR visa you would be required to pay fees. Around $4500 per year I think. Can't help with the American school but there are good private schools if that's what you want. If you live in a nice suburb you will find good public and private schools. Hope this helps.


----------

